# Rogers and iPhone dont mix



## telecomguy (Jun 30, 2007)

After a flight to Vancouver, a car rental and a drive to the Apple store in Seattle, a drive back to Canada, a State Patrol pull over, customs, Vancouver Airport, Edmonton's airport and back home my iPhone is a paper weight.

I had to use a friends ID to get the phone sold to me at the Apple Store, customs almost didn't let it back into Canada.

I put my Rogers Sim with Data Plan into the iPhone and got Invalid SIM. I cannot activate it thru iTunes without switching out of the Canada store. I cannot use the phone for anything but the expensive visa bill to fly back and forth.

So, Rogers wont work, and looks like its pretty locked down, normally unlocking phones is easy but not this one.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes your phone may be a paperweight...
but you have one!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Dear telecomguy,

what if you had a US itunes account?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Of course it's a paperweight! Try putting a Rogers SIM into any phone you bought from AT&T. It won't work. Get the phone unlocked you say. Fine, but it's not that easy at first! It usually takes hacking to do it which means someone has to find out how to do it and share (sell?) the information/software to others. The iPhone was JUST released! Nobody's gonna have unlocking information yet. You should've seen that coming when you bought it.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

I went down to the states to get one also.

As of now it's a paperweight, but hopefully someone can figure out how to spoof the activation so at least I can use the iPod/WiFi functions.. Unlocking it completely would be a bonus.


----------



## Configuration (Aug 13, 2006)

That is a huge downer, but be sure to avoid false unlocking sites such as: Unlock Your Apple iPhone - iPhoneUnlocking which has been confirmed fake.

As posted by JOS on Gizmodo.com


> If you go to the first page and look at the source code you can see there is a link on the form item to
> form action='register.php' method='post'...
> 
> And if you look at the javascript above in that same page.
> ...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

That sucks, but I could have told you that a Rogers SIM wouldn't work.... Now what do you plan on doing with them?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

telecom....i gotta say....i'm a little surprised that you would even try to do this? you must have alot of extra income to fly, rent a car, pay customs and buy an iphone with knowing it probably wouldn't work (and you should have known the latter). 

of course rogers won't work. i'm quite surprised that anyone would try. i don't imagine they'll set themselves up to work with the iphone until they're ready to sign with apple.

i mean, if you knew it wouldn't work, then ok, but i hope you're not complaining. that's almost like buying a boat and complaining it won't fly....

cheers,
Keebler


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Configuration said:


> That is a huge downer, but be sure to avoid false unlocking sites such as: Unlock Your Apple iPhone - iPhoneUnlocking which has been confirmed fake.
> 
> As posted by JOS on Gizmodo.com


You need to read the whole thread....any half decent web dev would tell you that the page in question only contains the validation for the form submission...what happens on the server side isn't viewable in the source code.

I wouldn't write off that site just yet....I'm skeptical of that site actually successfully unlocking iPhones but JOS' detective work is just as shady.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Something to think about if you know someone.

Unconfirmed: Activate the iPhone With Extra iPhone - Gizmodo

Procedure:

1.) Obtain 2 iPhones

2.) Plug in iPhone #1 In iTunes select "I am a new AT&T Wireless Customer" and "Activate 2 or more phones on an individual or FamilyTalk Plan."

3.) Follow the steps for the FamilyTalk plan and enter "Cell Number X" to port a number over from another provider (e.g. Sprint)

4.) When the you receive the "Activation Complete" e-mail, plug in iPhone #2.

5.) Select the option "I am an existing AT&T (Cingular) wireless customer" and "Replace a phone on my account with this iPhone"

6.) Fill in the information re-using "Cell Number X." Allow the iPhone #2 to activate using this number. This number will be legit.

7.) Plug in iPhone #2, it will unlock the phone for use, but without a cell phone number assigned or account from AT&T.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

UnleashedLive said:


> Something to think about if you know someone.
> 
> Unconfirmed: Activate the iPhone With Extra iPhone - Gizmodo
> 
> ...


Dude, read this again; it only activates both phones and costs $175 because it cancels the first plan. This is a number port. Bad idea.

Just wait a few days for the eventual unlock. There is a lot of money to be made on these on the grey market so the motivation is there.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Days???

Try months to a year or more before someone figures it out. That much I can guarantee you.

On another Apple site, it has been confirmed that the unlocking is going to take quite some time to figure out. We are talking months and months here, as the iPhone is not the same as every other cell phone out there that can be hacked or unlocked in minutes.

Until then, we will have to wait and see if and when unlocking the iPhone occurs.

I'm not saying it is impossible, but this is not your ordinary cell phone and or company you're dealing with. This one is going to take time and not days as some predict, more like months.


----------



## telecomguy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sold the phone this morning to a friend in Ferndale, WA. I left the part out that i had to go to Seattle anyways. 

I have a friend who works at Rogers and he said he was hearing the call center is flooded with call of people trying to activate iphones. He work in Corp accounts and says that Apple and Rogers are far away from striking a deal.

Oh well.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Bt the time the idiots have their phones unlocked the iPhone will be legitimately available here.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

A lot of effort for very little reward.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MacGYVER said:


> Days???
> 
> Try months to a year or more before someone figures it out. That much I can guarantee you.
> 
> ...


I'd love to start some virtual wagers. I think it will take less then a month. 

My advice, keep checking: http://www.howardforums.com in the apple section.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Fine, a week or two.

It took very little time to hack the 360, PS3 and PSP. Apple's software is almost perfect, but there will be a memory hole somewhere and then BAM.

Also, if it really is OSX it should be easy to find a hole. Any unpatched vulnerability in the OS could be available to iPhone hackers.

And phone makers do not make it easy to decode their firmwares either. But a good incentive (cash) combined with hacking skills is a recipe that has yet to be defeated by any kind of 'hack proof scenario.'


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> He work in Corp accounts and says that Apple and Rogers are far away from striking a deal.


im quite sure the reason apple and rogers are far from striking a deal would mostly relate to apple being more concerned about the US release which was the first release - 

also wanting to ensure they have enough of the phones to handle the rush of people lined up.

im sure once the dust settles on the US iphone release you will see a canadian release date announced soon.

i work at rogers and can confirm NOTHING has been announced to any staff - anyone that mentions anything about hearing something is not getting their information through people that actually know what is going on.


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

I talked to a sales representative of Rogers, I work for them and they clearly told me NO IPHONE until late 2007 or early 2008. 
1. They don't have the technology (Bell data transfer technology is faster) but they are developing one. 
2. We don't even have movies on the iTunes store.
3. You can't go on Rogers website with Safari.

I think the BIG one is iTunes, until we have an iTunes movie store, we can't start thinking about an official iPhone release...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Limpoe said:


> I talked to a sales representative of Rogers, I work for them and they clearly told me NO IPHONE until late 2007 or early 2008.
> 1. They don't have the technology (Bell data transfer technology is faster) but they are developing one.
> 2. We don't even have movies on the iTunes store.
> 3. You can't go on Rogers website with Safari.
> ...


What on earth does having movies on the iTMS have to do with the iPhone? We have AppleTV and yet we don't have movies on the iTMS. We have Video iPods and don't have movies available to us. 

Am I the only one who would still love this device even if it didn't have a camera and/or the iPod functionality in it? 

I want a smartphone that integrates smoothly with my Mac. Not by jumping through hoops with 3rd party software like the Blackberries do. 

But not just any smartphone, I want one that has a user interface that works.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Oakbridge said:


> Am I the only one who would still love this device even if it didn't have a camera and/or the iPod functionality in it?
> 
> I want a smartphone that integrates smoothly with my Mac. Not by jumping through hoops with 3rd party software like the Blackberries do.
> 
> But not just any smartphone, I want one that has a user interface that works.


Amen, brother!

... just waitin' for a *good* cell phone.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Mississauga said:


> Amen, brother!
> 
> ... just waitin' for a *good* cell phone.


I'm waiting for a miracle.

I got rid of my cell phone two years ago...LOL.

I had an Ericsson T68i which was nothing more than an expensive piece of [email protected] I'm doing just fine without one...but I'm getting the itch again


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

And here I thought I was the only one who was cell-less. I've been in the same position for just over two years now, although I've got a possible used Blackberry 7100 coming my way. I want it mainly for testing purposes (I have Daylite clients who use Blackberries) but I will sign up for as cheap a plan as possible just to get by.

I actually took a close look at a Pearl. Those people who complain about the lack of a button-style keyboard on the iPhone should take a close look at the Pearl and the Curve. I can't figure out how anyone can properly type using those dual letter buttons.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

MACinist said:


> I'd love to start some virtual wagers. I think it will take less then a month.
> 
> My advice, keep checking: HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource in the apple section.


Ok  

I will start by saying that a true unlocked iPhone will not be around until well after summer ends. This means that the iPhone must be able to accept all functions period in Canada! With perhaps the functionality of the voice mail option not working at all, but all other functions must be used and functional in Canada.

I'm saying after summer, but it could be longer. :lmao: 

The big question is, what type of firmware will need to be hacked on the iPhone itself, and, does a hack need to be done for iTunes? Or will it just be something else altogether? I mean even if you unlock the iPhone, how will you sync to iTunes? This is why I think it will take more than a few days and perhaps just a little longer then what everyone else is guessing  

I would not buy an unlocked iPhone if I could not sync it to iTunes and only have certain functions working. 

Let the waiting game begin


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Limpoe said:


> 3. You can't go on Rogers website with Safari.


I just went to Rogers.ca and their wesite came up fine using Safari.
Did I miss something in your rematk?

jb.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*BELLINGHAM, WA 98226 might've Been a wiser Choice maybe etc*

AT&T Store Locator - Find out where to buy cell phones exclusively at AT&T/Cingular


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, after enduring a weekend of iPhone sadness, here's what I'd like.

At the very least, ROGERS should announce (within the month) when we can expect to see an iPhone. It's completely unfair to customers that we're completely in the dark. Add to that, they may get new customers... My telus contract is up, and if I knew officially that Rogers is getting the iPhone, and when... I'd switch asap.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who was cell-less. I've been in the same position for just over two years now, although ....


Oakbridge,

No you're not.  

Since you're a FileMaker developer, perhaps you can tell me if there's a phone that can utilise a FM database? I'd like to carry some proprietary data with me and have it accessible on my phone...and no, it's not a contact DB...it's more involved. I do have FM8 Advanced, but not Mobile.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

If I were with another carrier other than Rogers and my contract expired I would definitely not renew. Rogers WILL be the iPhone carrier, just a matter of when. My best guess is within 6 - 8 months from now. Most cell contracts are 2 years or more. If you renew then you're stuck waiting it out for over a year or paying the penalty to get out.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I wouldn't hold your breath for the iPhone coming to Canada anytime soon.
Let's face it...it took a long time before an iTunes store was available. The same can be said about an Apple retail store.

Canada is just not a high priority on Apple's radar. It's simply a numbers game. With such a tiny population compared to Europe and Asia, you know we're a bit further down the list.


----------



## ShotNiCam (May 23, 2007)

jamesB said:


> I just went to Rogers.ca and their wesite came up fine using Safari.
> Did I miss something in your rematk?
> 
> jb.



From my experience, using any browser other than IE to manage an account at rogers.ca wouldn't work. The part that is specifically broken is when you want to make changes to your account, such as the mailing address or other info. You can't fill out the form and click submit. It won't let you (unless you are using IE.)


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

Not so - you can enjoy your very own 6g WiFi iPod! See here:

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/02/tada-the-6th-gen-contract-free-wifi-enabled-ipod/

Unless AT&T is screening IPs outside of the US, you should be able to get it up and running.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

zurich said:


> Not so - you can enjoy your very own 6g WiFi iPod! See here:
> 
> http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/02/tada-the-6th-gen-contract-free-wifi-enabled-ipod/
> 
> Unless AT&T is screening IPs outside of the US, you should be able to get it up and running.


I don't know if I personally would try and pull that off... What happens when the iPhone comes to Canada, wouldn't there still be a SIM lock code you'd have to enter? Plus, that's what damn expensive Wifi Ipod for 8 gigs.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Limpoe said:


> I talked to a sales representative of Rogers, I work for them and they clearly told me NO IPHONE until late 2007 or early 2008.
> 1. They don't have the technology (Bell data transfer technology is faster) but they are developing one.
> 2. We don't even have movies on the iTunes store.
> 3. You can't go on Rogers website with Safari.
> ...


I'd think that a bigger reason for Rogers not to offer the iPhone would be the conflict between ITMS and the Rogers Music Store. An insider at Rogers told me that is the main stumbling block in deciding whether or not to offer the iPhone.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Cingular account and I was able to activate the phone from my regular ISP in Calgary.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

kps said:


> Oakbridge,
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> Since you're a FileMaker developer, perhaps you can tell me if there's a phone that can utilise a FM database? I'd like to carry some proprietary data with me and have it accessible on my phone...and no, it's not a contact DB...it's more involved. I do have FM8 Advanced, but not Mobile.


FileMaker Mobile will run on either a Palm based device, or a Windows Mobile device although I'm not sure which versions of Windows Mobile will sync with Macs. 

Unfortunately there is a huge limitation with FM Mobile. You can only have one table of one database open at any one time. So you can't do anything relational, or do things like lookups from other databases/tables. Really limits what you can do on it. 

There is a FM Developer's conference scheduled for this month. I'm not expecting it but it would be nice if they could announce an iPhone version of FM that didn't have the same limitations.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I do alot of FileMaker and our exploration of FileMaker on Palm got about 6 inches out of the gate.


----------



## mmadness (Jun 26, 2007)

zurich said:


> Not so - you can enjoy your very own 6g WiFi iPod! See here:
> 
> Tada! The 6th Gen contract-free WiFi-enabled iPod - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)
> 
> Unless AT&T is screening IPs outside of the US, you should be able to get it up and running.


I'm seriously considering driving down to the states just because of this.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Even simpler method of using the iPhone without a contract /SIM

Tada! The 6th Gen contract-free WiFi-enabled iPod - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

Done.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> There is a FM Developer's conference scheduled for this month. I'm not expecting it but it would be nice if they could announce an iPhone version of FM that didn't have the same limitations.


I think you're right about that, but one can hope. If they can integrate it better, that would push me over to the iPhone.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

miguelsanchez said:


> I'd think that a bigger reason for Rogers not to offer the iPhone would be the conflict between ITMS and the Rogers Music Store. An insider at Rogers told me that is the main stumbling block in deciding whether or not to offer the iPhone.


I'm not so convinced about that, since Rogers has clearly offered the RAZR V3i, which is the iTunes-enabled version, and not compatible with their own music store. This is despite their being an identical RAZR model avialable with the Motorola MP3 player in it instead of iTunes.

On the other hand, this was definitely a reason in the U.S. why Verizon wouldn't offer the V3i, preferring to opt instead for the iTunes-less model. Then again, Verizon is ridiculously anal about forcing people to pay for their own services.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

emalen said:


> Okay, after enduring a weekend of iPhone sadness, here's what I'd like.
> 
> At the very least, ROGERS should announce (within the month) when we can expect to see an iPhone. It's completely unfair to customers that we're completely in the dark. Add to that, they may get new customers... My telus contract is up, and if I knew officially that Rogers is getting the iPhone, and when... I'd switch asap.


Just go month to month with Telus. If Canada has it, the odds are, Rogers/Fido will be the only ones as Bell or Telus ain't switchin to GSM. As well, if a genius out there figures out a way of hacking/unlocking it, you will have to go to Rogers/Fido as well.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

miguelsanchez said:


> I'd think that a bigger reason for Rogers not to offer the iPhone would be the conflict between ITMS and the Rogers Music Store. An insider at Rogers told me that is the main stumbling block in deciding whether or not to offer the iPhone.


I agree with jhollington...

I don't think Rogers cares about missing out on Rogers music store. Carrying the iPhone exclusively alone would bring huge business to Rogers by customer's switching from Bell/Telus. Rogers care's about contracts and marketshare more then Rogers music store revenue just like any big business. Even their data plan revenue comes from their Blacberry customers which are mostly corporate and enterprise. Right now, iPhone is not geared towards corporate and enterprise customers so there is no worry it will impact even their data plan revenues. 

Rogers today carries some Wifi enabled phones. They carried the Moto iTunes phones. I can guess that the Rogers music store doesn't get that much business anyways. Why would anyone pay for limited, low quality ring tones/songs when they can just connect their phone to their PC and do it for free? I'm a Rogers customer and most of my friends are too. I don't know anyone that uses their online Music store even on an occasional basis.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Why would anyone pay for limited, low quality ring tones/songs when they can just connect their phone to their PC and do it for free? I'm a Rogers customer and most of my friends are too. I don't know anyone that uses their online Music store even on an occasional basis.


Which is exactly why Verizon had to lock out features like the ability to upload your own ringtones or MP3s from a number of their phones.... There are phones on the Verizon network where the _only_ way to get music or ringtones onto your phone is via their own music store.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Another interesting piece of news. http://nanocr.eu/2007/07/03/iphone-without-att/


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

ShotNiCam said:


> From my experience, using any browser other than IE to manage an account at rogers.ca wouldn't work. The part that is specifically broken is when you want to make changes to your account, such as the mailing address or other info. You can't fill out the form and click submit. It won't let you (unless you are using IE.)


Hmm, well, it worked fine for me in both Safari and Camino when I was using Rogers' website to manage my ISP account back in Toronto.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

I talked to my "insider" at Rogers today, and he confirmed that there's a bunch of iPhones floating around the office(s). Again, he mentioned the Music Store issue as a stumbling block and added a couple of other issues to the list:

- Rogers is rolling out its HSDPA network, so they want a HSDPA-compatible iPhone (doesn't exist yet) to take advantage of the higher speeds of that network; it's rumoured that 2G iPhones will be HSDPA-compatible

- pricing: Rogers is unwilling at the moment to offer an unlimited data plan a la AT&T, although that is subject to change in the future

- branding: all phones offered by Rogers carry the Rogers logo, and Apple absolutely refuses to have a carrier logo anywhere on the phone.

To sum up, a decision to carry the iPhone has not been made yet, but they are working throught these and other issues at the moment.

He personally has access to three iPhones, and the next time we meet up, I'm hoping he'll have brought one home with him so I can try it out for myself to see what all the hype is about


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm cool with waiting while they iron out the problems with the iPhone. I'm waiting a good couple of generations anyways because at the moment, the iPhone really doesn't interest me. My iPod is my most important object I have on my at all times. 30GB is now too small for me, I can hardly imagine 8GBs.

Regardless, the iPhone is not quite a product I'm interested in at the moment, but through advancements, I'm sure it could intrigue me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jamesB said:


> I just went to Rogers.ca and their wesite came up fine using Safari.
> Did I miss something in your rematk?
> 
> jb.


Try doing anything from simply logging in (this "feature" is 50/50 hit or miss), to ordering a service to viewing your online bill!

I tried to order a cell phone online, went through the 20 minutes or picking phone and services etc, to the confirmation at the end, where the "Submit" button did nothing, it was just an image. Tried 3 times, everything was but "Submit" just wouldn't click (believe me I tried clicking a thousand times with differing intensity by the end).

Also Google domains, most of their services are stolen right off the Mac, but fail to support Safari "Yet" they say.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

News1130 - The iPhone isn't coming to Canada yet


----------

